# Roasting date seeds to make coffee??



## iamahmedsaad (May 1, 2012)

I read somewhere that roasting date seeds is a great substitute for coffee. You can even add other spices like cardamom to enhance a more mature flavor.

Has anyone any idea how I would go about roasting the dates, time, temperature, what to add with it, or any thoughts on this matter?

Thanks much!


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

That is interesting I have never heard that. But it makes sense since coffee beans are really seeds themselves it would stand to reason you could roast most seeds to form some type of extracted brew.


----------

